# I need a captain in st martin



## Bama girl (Apr 8, 2017)

I am looking at doing a bareboat charter end of July and need a captain. Anyone interested. It is for my 50th bday!


----------



## Lupoyuster (Apr 29, 2016)

Are you set with a Captain?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Virtually all bareboat charter companies can arrange a Captain. Curious inquiry.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Absolutely agree with Minnewaska. Every bareboat company I know of has captains available, for a fee. Especially in the off season.


----------

